# C.Ronaldo "il sopravvalutato"



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Mi riallaccio al discorso di mesi fa in cui molta gente all'interno del forum diceva di lui fosse finito, in fase calante, non segna gol decisivi, Neymar gli fa una pippa, i tifosi fanno bene e fischiarlo e chi più ne ha ne metta.

Io ve lo dicevo che queste critiche l'avrebbero solamente fatto scatenare. Ieri sera gol decisivo al Barcellona al Camp Nou. 42 gol in 39 presenze stagionali, condite da una buona dose di assist. Capocannoniere della Liga e della Champions League. 

Ma di che parliamo!?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

Non vale quel gol, è un errore di Alves, non è gol suo..dei 42 gol fatti 734 li ha fatti contro il celta Vigo e 823 contro il malmo, quindi non è decisivo, li avrebbe fatti chiunque


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

Mistero di Milan World.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi riallaccio al discorso di mesi fa in cui molta gente all'interno del forum diceva di lui fosse finito, in fase calante, non segna gol decisivi, Neymar gli fa una pippa, i tifosi fanno bene e fischiarlo e chi più ne ha ne metta.
> 
> Io ve lo dicevo che queste critiche l'avrebbero solamente fatto scatenare. Ieri sera gol decisivo al Barcellona al Camp Nou. 42 gol in 39 presenze stagionali, condite da una buona dose di assist. Capocannoniere della Liga e della Champions League.
> 
> Ma di che parliamo!?



ah quindi non è neymar il capocannoniere, strano da come me lo descrivevano


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2016)

Magari sopravvalutato è esagerato, ma che il suo stile di gioco sia cambiato è innegabile. Segna comunque una marea di gol? Verissimo, e d'altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti visto che è il finalizzatore (il migliore al mondo) del Real Madrid. Molti sono decisivi? Se ne segni così tanti è ovvio che alla fine tanti lo risultino. Ma a mio avviso il miglior Cristiano, quello davvero immarcabile e straripante non è di certo questo, e non sarà una sola partita a farmi cambiare idea. In conclusione: dire che sia finito è un'esagerazione, dire che sia entrato in fase calante (in cui comunque resterà nel gruppo degli alieni) mi sembra un concetto più concreto.


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2016)

parliamo del primo big match in cui è stato determinante da tipo 2 anni e mezzo, ecco di cosa parliamo. Di gol ne aveva già fatti tanti mesi fa e continuerà a farli, quello non è mai stato in discussione. Perchè a questo punto non aprire magari un topic su Bale che ieri ha fatto il diavolo a quattro devastando per 90 minuti la difesa del Barca?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mistero di Milan World.



Infatti boh. Addirittura su Facebook il 75-80% riconoscono il suo valore, mentre quì i soliti 5-6 si inventano cose assurde per screditarlo (anche se da tempo non mi stupisco più visto che ci sono 3-4 utenti che considerano Ibra il più grande giocatore della storia del calcio). Poi, fare riferimento ai tifosi che lo fischiano, lascia il tempo che trova, visto che quei viziati criticavano Carletto APPENA vinta la Champions perchè non vinse pure il Campionato...

Cristiano Ronaldo è uno dei Giocatori più Grandi di sempre grazie alla continuità impressionante (parliamo di 10 anni esatti che è tra i primi 3 al mondo). Il resto sono solo chiacchiere.


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

Un big match totalmente inutile tra l'altro (e non mi pare abbia fatto 'sta prestazione da fenomeno).
Comunque nessuno ha mai negato che sia ancora tra i primissimi giocatori al mondo (e uno dei migliori di sempre), ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari sopravvalutato è esagerato, ma che il suo stile di gioco sia cambiato è innegabile. Segna comunque una marea di gol? Verissimo, e d'altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti visto che è il finalizzatore (il migliore al mondo) del Real Madrid. Molti sono decisivi? Se ne segni così tanti è ovvio che alla fine tanti lo risultino. Ma a mio avviso il miglior Cristiano, quello davvero immarcabile e straripante non è di certo questo, e non sarà una sola partita a farmi cambiare idea. In conclusione: dire che sia finito è un'esagerazione, dire che sia entrato in fase calante (in cui comunque resterà nel gruppo degli alieni) mi sembra un concetto più concreto.



Per alcuni il migliore era quello del Manchester United, più agile, immarcabile veramente, ma per me la versione più forte di C.Ronaldo è quella con Ancelotti dove si rendeva sempre pericoloso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2016)

La sua evoluzione tecnica negli ultimi anni non mi piace. Mi ricordo il CR7 del primo pallone d'oro,entusiasmante e bellissimo da guardare. Detto ciò,definirlo sopravvalutato è pura follia,stiamo parlando di uno dei più grandi di sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2016)

Scoprire Ronaldo criticato e messo in discussione è stata una sorpresa, non pensavo fosse razionalmente e oggettivamente possibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

C Ronaldo fa parte di tutta una schiera di giocatori sopravvalutati nella storia del calcio:
Pele, Messi, Maradona, Van Basten, Platini ecc. ecc....
poi magari gli stessi se che osannano questi giocatorini criticano i nostri fuoriclasse: Balotelli Boateng Montolivo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2016)

gran bel giocatore ma finisce lì... e già così forse lo sto sopravvalutando


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2016)

Tanti nemici tanto onore.

Sarà leggenda per sempre.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La sua evoluzione tecnica negli ultimi anni non mi piace. Mi ricordo il CR7 del primo pallone d'oro,entusiasmante e bellissimo da guardare. Detto ciò,definirlo sopravvalutato è pura follia,stiamo parlando di uno dei più grandi di sempre.



mi hai risparmiato i polpastrelli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Aprile 2016)

Ronaldo è Ronaldo, però secondo me è in calo. Fisicamente sta prendendo una piega "alla Totti", salta sempre meno l'uomo e non è più velocissimo nello stretto


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per alcuni il migliore era quello del Manchester United, più agile, immarcabile veramente, ma per me la versione più forte di C.Ronaldo è quella con Ancelotti dove si rendeva sempre pericoloso.



ancelotti lo ha trasformato in una seconda punta, gli ha cambiato il modo di giocare, compatibilmente con la sua età, fa quello che faceva sheva nel suo milan e non mi ricordo gente che si lamentava di sheva, io personalmente è il giocatore che ho più amato, fa l seonda punta allo stesso modo oltre ad avere molti più colpi rispetto all'ucraino, anche se dire questa cosa mi fa un po male perchè nessuno è meglio di sheva per me..


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (3 Aprile 2016)

Non commento perchè essendo il mio calciatore preferito non sarei obiettivo! 
Però mi è venuto da ridere quando, prima della gara d'andata di champions contro la roma, durante la conferenza stampa i giornalai lo hanno accusato di non segnare gol decisivi. Ha segnato oltre 500 gol in carriera, è a un niente dal segnarne 100 in champions league...e lo vanno a criticare proprio sulla cosa che sa fare meglio? E puntualmente quella sera chi ha sbloccato il risultato?


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Aprile 2016)

Cristiano è un campione, dopo Messi il migliore del globo in questi tempi.


----------



## .Nitro (4 Aprile 2016)

Quello che volete,ma ieri ha giocato una partita normalissima,lo vedo giocare tante volte e ormai non è lontamente il fenomeno di prima. Grandissimo calciatore,ma sicuramente non si avvicina all'olimpo dei grandi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è Ronaldo, *però secondo me è in calo. Fisicamente sta prendendo una piega "alla Totti", salta sempre meno l'uomo e non è più velocissimo nello stretto*



Io capisco tutto, ma vorrei far notare che pure lui invecchia come ogni essere umano quindi è normale che il suo rendimento e il suo gioco ne risentano, se non altro per livello fisico..
Un atleta intelligente inizia a gestirsi per rimanere al top, magari limita gli scatti e le progressioni inutili, i dribbling fatti per gioco e si rende "pratico"..

Parliamo di uno che ormai ha 31 anni non 25...Anche Messi io lo vedo un po' in calo e vorrei proprio vedere se il Barca non gli avesse affiancato gli altri due fenomeni se sarebbe ancora decisivo come 3-4 anni fa..

Comunque Ronaldo al 90% chiuderà quest'anno per la sesta annata di fila sopra i 50gol...penso che qualsiasi critica anche solo lontana sia ridicola..se si critica CR7 vanno criticati il 99,999999% dei giocatori (in pratica si salverebbe solo Messi)


----------



## Jaqen (4 Aprile 2016)

Ha solo la sfortuna di essere capitato nello stesso periodo di Messi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io capisco tutto, ma vorrei far notare che pure lui invecchia come ogni essere umano quindi è normale che il suo rendimento e il suo gioco ne risentano, se non altro per livello fisico..
> Un atleta intelligente inizia a gestirsi per rimanere al top, magari limita gli scatti e le progressioni inutili, i dribbling fatti per gioco e si rende "pratico"..
> 
> Parliamo di uno che ormai ha 31 anni non 25...Anche Messi io lo vedo un po' in calo e vorrei proprio vedere se il Barca non gli avesse affiancato gli altri due fenomeni se sarebbe ancora decisivo come 3-4 anni fa..
> ...



Certamente è normale, mica ho detto che non deve invecchiare...magari


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2016)

Per me, mettete Cristiano Ronaldo nel Milan e fa 40 gol


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2016)

ma come oggi non lo apriamo un topic sul real o su questo giocatorino? 

dove siete finiti tutti quanti??


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me, mettete Cristiano Ronaldo nel Milan e fa 40 gol



per me segna meno di Bacca


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me segna meno di Bacca


Allora il Real dovrebbe vendere lui e comprare il colombiano


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma come oggi non lo apriamo un topic sul real o su questo giocatorino?
> 
> dove siete finiti tutti quanti??



Ronaldo giocatorino? Talvolta rimango basito....


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Allora il Real dovrebbe vendere lui e comprare il colombiano



Uno scambio alla pari va benone


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo giocatorino? Talvolta rimango basito....



Detto da chi incensa Montolivo poi 

Si scherza eh Roten non te la prendere


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Detto da chi incensa Montolivo poi
> 
> Si scherza eh Roten non te la prendere



No non me la prendo. E non incenso Montolivo pur essendo tra i pochi a giudicarlo senza essere prevenuto. L'aggettivo "giocatorino" è ovviamente una provocazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Allora il Real dovrebbe vendere lui e comprare il colombiano



Vediamo cosa succede questa estate


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me segna meno di Bacca



si certo


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari sopravvalutato è esagerato, ma che il suo stile di gioco sia cambiato è innegabile. Segna comunque una marea di gol? Verissimo, e d'altronde non potrebbe essere altrimenti visto che è il finalizzatore (il migliore al mondo) del Real Madrid. Molti sono decisivi? Se ne segni così tanti è ovvio che alla fine tanti lo risultino. Ma a mio avviso il miglior Cristiano, quello davvero immarcabile e straripante non è di certo questo, e non sarà una sola partita a farmi cambiare idea. In conclusione: dire che sia finito è un'esagerazione, dire che sia entrato in fase calante (in cui comunque resterà nel gruppo degli alieni) mi sembra un concetto più concreto.


Ovvio che il suo stile sia cambiato, non è più esplosivo come lo era a Manchester. Allora si può dire lo stesso di Ronaldo (vero) post infortunio e di Del Piero (post infortunio al perone), eran diventate due pippe? Non pensò proprio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2016)

Ripeto che ieri l'egoista ha regalato 2 assist dove poteva benissimo calciare in porta, lasciato la punizione a J.Rodriguez (poi realizzata).
In Liga solo Suarez ha fatto più assist di lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ripeto che ieri l'egoista ha regalato 2 assist dove poteva benissimo calciare in porta, lasciato la punizione a J.Rodriguez (poi realizzata).
> In Liga solo Suarez ha fatto più assist di lui.



lui è solo un finalizzatore che non salta mai l'uomo ed è egoista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lui è solo un finalizzatore che non salta mai l'uomo ed è egoista



occhio che alcuni potrebbero crederci.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Tripletta, decisiva, anche stasera. 

Se rileggo una serie di messaggi letti due mesi fa qui dentro sembrano una barzelletta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2016)

Portate rispetto e rosicate di meno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Portate rispetto e rosicate di meno.



.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

mi ero perso questo topic
senza mezze parole, chi dice che Ronaldo è sopravvalutato o finito semplicemente di calcio non ne capisce e non ne ha mai capito una mazza. Semplice e lineare.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi ero perso questo topic
> senza mezze parole, chi dice che Ronaldo è sopravvalutato o finito semplicemente di calcio non ne capisce e non ne ha mai capito una mazza. Semplice e lineare.



Su certi topic si trovano delle vere e proprie perle a riguardo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mi ero perso questo topic
> senza mezze parole, chi dice che Ronaldo è sopravvalutato o finito semplicemente di calcio non ne capisce e non ne ha mai capito una mazza. Semplice e lineare.


 [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] é il primo ahah

Sono sempre d'accordo con tuoi post Ripper.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Portate rispetto e rosicate di meno.



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] é il primo ahah
> 
> Sono sempre d'accordo con tuoi post Ripper.



ce ne sono anche altri e noi lo sappiamo chi sono, qualcuno è anche in malafede..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Aprile 2016)

Sarebbe storico se riuscisse a vincere la Liga.
Per la Champions la vedo dura (forse anche più del campionato).

Fortunatamente si è svegliato nel momento giusto, il gol su punizione non so da quanto tempo non lo faceva.
Speriamo non si inceppi sul più bello!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Sarebbe storico se riuscisse a vincere la Liga.
> Per la Champions la vedo dura (forse anche più del campionato).
> 
> Fortunatamente si è svegliato nel momento giusto, il gol su punizione non so da quanto tempo non lo faceva.
> Speriamo non si inceppi sul più bello!



2-3 settimane fa contro il celta vigo ha segnato su punizione tirata anche molto meglio di quella di stasera, ma da come lo descrivi sembra che non ha fatto mai gol quest'anno...ne ha fatti 46 in 42 partite quast'anno ma a sentire certi commenti sembra una stagione di mer.da in cui si è svegliato solo adesso, ma nel frattempo una 40ina di gol li aveva messi a segno anche dormendo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ce ne sono anche altri e noi lo sappiamo chi sono, qualcuno è anche in malafede..



Dai fuori i nomi.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Scommetto che è malafede anche far notate che wolfsburg è ottavo in bundesliga a -6 dal settimo posto. Contro avversari del genere dovrebbe fare piu notizia il giocatore visto all'andata ma evidentemente no perché erano tutti zitti. 
Ma io non mi faccio problemi a dire che Ronaldo ieri ha fatto una grande partita. Attendo l'onestà di chi capisce di calcio di scrivere "ha fatto pena" nel momento in cui fa pena. Così magari ci confrontiamo veramente un giorno o l'altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Scommetto che è malafede anche far notate che wolfsburg è ottavo in bundesliga a -6 dal settimo posto. Contro avversari del genere dovrebbe fare piu notizia il giocatore visto all'andata ma evidentemente no perché erano tutti zitti.
> Ma io non mi faccio problemi a dire che Ronaldo ieri ha fatto una grande partita. Attendo l'onestà di chi capisce di calcio di scrivere "ha fatto pena" nel momento in cui fa pena. Così magari ci confrontiamo veramente un giorno o l'altro.



un giocatore che fa 46 gol in 42 partite quest'anno mi vuoi spiegare dove è che ha fatto pena?


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 2-3 settimane fa contro il celta vigo ha segnato su punizione tirata anche molto meglio di quella di stasera, ma da come lo descrivi sembra che non ha fatto mai gol quest'anno...ne ha fatti 46 in 42 partite quast'anno ma a sentire certi commenti sembra una stagione di mer.da in cui si è svegliato solo adesso, ma nel frattempo una 40ina di gol li aveva messi a segno anche dormendo



Ha segnato tantissimo, ma questa è una sua consuetudine. 
Ha segnato il primo gol con una big contro il Barca poche settimane fa. Ieri ha fatto un'impresa. 
Si, il suo contributo ha iniziato ad essere quello di un fenomeno solo da qualche settimana.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ha segnato tantissimo, ma questa è una sua consuetudine.
> Ha segnato il primo gol con una big contro il Barca poche settimane fa. Ieri ha fatto un'impresa.
> Si, il suo contributo ha iniziato ad essere quello di un fenomeno solo da qualche settimana.



la squadra ha iniziato anche a girare e a recuperare pezzi importanti, prima c'era un certo benitez in panca, non dimentichiamolo, ridurre tutto a cristiano è sbagliato, è tutta una serie di fattori...il real prima di quella partita col barca non è che avesse vinto tutti i big macth e cristiano era l'unico a giocare a male, era la squadra che aveva deluso in tutti i big match non solo cristiano


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un giocatore che fa 46 gol in 42 partite quest'anno mi vuoi spiegare dove è che ha fatto pena?



me lo dite voi quando ha fatto pena se siete onesti io non ne capisco niente


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> me lo dite voi quando ha fatto pena se siete onesti io non ne capisco niente



ok.. te lo farò sapere


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok.. te lo farò sapere



comincia a dare tutti i nomi di chi scrive in malafede, li sto ancora aspettando


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Scommetto che è malafede anche far notate che wolfsburg è ottavo in bundesliga a -6 dal settimo posto. Contro avversari del genere dovrebbe fare piu notizia il giocatore visto all'andata ma evidentemente no perché erano tutti zitti.
> Ma io non mi faccio problemi a dire che Ronaldo ieri ha fatto una grande partita. Attendo l'onestà di chi capisce di calcio di scrivere "ha fatto pena" nel momento in cui fa pena. Così magari ci confrontiamo veramente un giorno o l'altro.



Si ma è piuttosto evidente che un calciatore che ha realizzato 46 reti in 42 partite, capocannoniere di liga e coppa campioni, sia difficile con numeri di questo tipo pescarlo in partite "in cui ha fatto pena".

Qualcuna ce ne sarà stata, per carità è fisiologico, ma di certo si fatica a mettere in discussione un campione di questo calibro. E nel momento in cui qualcuno l'ha fatto qualche mese fa di li in poi ha snocciolato numeri e prestazioni incredibili.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comincia a dare tutti i nomi di chi scrive in malafede, li sto ancora aspettando



lo sanno a chi mi riferisco, possono anche venire da soli, senza bisogno che li elenco, se vuoi te li descrivo?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo sanno a chi mi riferisco, possono anche venire da soli, senza bisogno che li elenco, se vuoi te li descrivo?



no, i nomi, grazie, visto che io vengo citato è giusto citare anche gli altri no?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma è piuttosto evidente che un calciatore che ha realizzato 46 reti in 42 partite, capocannoniere di liga e coppa campioni, sia difficile con numeri di questo tipo pescarlo in partite "in cui ha fatto pena".
> 
> Qualcuna ce ne sarà stata, per carità è fisiologico, ma di certo si fatica a mettere in discussione un campione di questo calibro. E nel momento in cui qualcuno l'ha fatto qualche mese fa di li in poi ha snocciolato numeri e prestazioni incredibili.



Se è così evidente c'era bisogno di un topic?
*Mi sembra che universalmente CR7 venga considerato quanto meno il secondo giocatore del mondo in attività oggi*.
Allora il topic è stato aperto per incensarlo o per menarla a chi la pensa diversamente?
Perché se io apro un topic per incensare Max Allegri devo naturalmente aspettarmi che ci sarà anche chi scriverà che fa schifo no? Se la discussione è aperta solo a chi pensa che Cristiano sia il numero 1 di sempre ditelo. Perché quando poi arriva la gente che "Oh mi ero perso questo topic, gente che non capisce niente di calcio" sembra che il topic l'ho aperto io o chi per me per screditare Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no, i nomi, grazie, visto che io vengo citato è giusto citare anche gli altri no?



ce l'avrà con me di sicuro, capirai poi, da uno che getta m rda su Messi da anni e che per lui stranamente non trovava tutte le giustificazioni che trova per Cristianuccio


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no, i nomi, grazie, visto che io vengo citato è giusto citare anche gli altri no?



non vuoi essere l'unico quindi ahahhaha
beh ce n'è un altro che tifa barcellona che lo odia praticamente forse molto più di quanto lo odi tu, e un altro che fa sempre paragoni tra i vari giocatori, che dice anche tra le altre cose che iniesta e un sopravvalutato, che montolivo valeva quanto kroos e che griezmann era superiore a neymar


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ce l'avrà con me di sicuro, capirai poi, da uno che getta m rda su Messi da anni e che per lui stranamente non trovava tutte le giustificazioni che trova per Cristianuccio



hai visto uno si è dichiarato gia da solo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che lo odia praticamente forse molto più di quanto lo odi tu



no questo credo sia difficile, sono il primo e se non lo sono mi offendo


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no questo credo sia difficile, sono il primo e se non lo sono mi offendo



come vuoi tu, mi dispiace averti offeso


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2016)

Divertenti questi topic 

Piazzate Ronaldo dove volete, ma i più forti del mondo sono lui e Messi, poco da discutere.

E di sicuro Ronaldo è un fenomeno, non sopravvalutato.

Messi è più forte, senza dubbio direi, ma Ronaldo è subito dietro.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la squadra ha iniziato anche a girare e a recuperare pezzi importanti, prima c'era un certo benitez in panca, non dimentichiamolo, ridurre tutto a cristiano è sbagliato, è tutta una serie di fattori...il real prima di quella partita col barca non è che avesse vinto tutti i big macth e cristiano era l'unico a giocare a male, era la squadra che aveva deluso in tutti i big match non solo cristiano


Questo è un ragionamento che non mi trova d'accordo.
Se vince è merito di Ronaldo se perde è colpa della squadra che non gira.
Così non funziona, secondo me. Ronaldo pur segnando tantissimo, ha dato un contributo al di sotto delle aspettative fino a marzo.
E quando parlo di contributo faccio riferimento a prestazioni super ij momenti difficili, che è cio che passa tra un campione e un fuoriclasse. 
L'anno in cui hanno vinto la decima ha segnato 17 gol in champions ma in semifinale e in finale soprattutto è scomparso. 
Ecco, da Ronaldo mi aspetterei una prestazione magnifica anche in queste partite.
Bene al clasico e benissimo ieri, spero che continui così perché deve scacciare le critiche che gli piovono addosso, cosa che non è riuscita a Zlatan.

Su Benitez lasciamo stare è come sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

ora vabbè che era un quarto ed è stato determinante ma sempre del Wolfsburg ottavo in classifica parliamo, squadra che ricordiamo riuscì a subire 5 reti da Lewandoski in 10 minuti pochi mesi fa. Le triplette con questo tipo di squadre le faceva pure ad inizio stagione quando qui qualcuno ha "osato" criticarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2016)

*Ragazzi evitiamo inutili polemiche e rispettiamo le idee altrui!*


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Scommetto che è malafede anche far notate che wolfsburg è ottavo in bundesliga a -6 dal settimo posto. *Contro avversari del genere dovrebbe fare piu notizia il giocatore visto all'andata *ma evidentemente no perché erano tutti zitti.
> Ma io non mi faccio problemi a dire che Ronaldo ieri ha fatto una grande partita. Attendo l'onestà di chi capisce di calcio di scrivere "ha fatto pena" nel momento in cui fa pena. Così magari ci confrontiamo veramente un giorno o l'altro.



Cioè fatemi capire: siamo arrivati al punto che sarebbe da far notare di più una prova opaca in una gara in cui tutta la tua squadra fa pena rispetto ad una tripletta realizzata in un quarto di Champions che ribalta una sconfitta all'andata?..ma siete seri?!


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Questo è un ragionamento che non mi trova d'accordo.
> Se vince è merito di Ronaldo se perde è colpa della squadra che non gira.
> Così non funziona, secondo me. Ronaldo pur segnando tantissimo, ha dato un contributo al di sotto delle aspettative fino a marzo.
> E quando parlo di contributo faccio riferimento a prestazioni super ij momenti difficili, che è cio che passa tra un campione e un fuoriclasse.
> ...



dove ho scritto che la tripletta è stata solo merito di ronaldo, anzi ho detto che adesso per lui è più facile perchè il real ha recuperato pezzi importanti rispetto a qualche tempo fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire: siamo arrivati al punto che sarebbe da far notare di più una prova opaca in una gara in cui tutta la tua squadra fa pena rispetto ad una tripletta realizzata in un quarto di Champions che ribalta una sconfitta all'andata?..ma siete seri?!



per loro il punto è questo, se il real non vince è colpa di ronaldo, sempre..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Questo è un ragionamento che non mi trova d'accordo.
> Se vince è merito di Ronaldo se perde è colpa della squadra che non gira.
> Così non funziona, secondo me. Ronaldo pur segnando tantissimo, ha dato un contributo al di sotto delle aspettative fino a marzo.
> E quando parlo di contributo faccio riferimento a prestazioni super ij momenti difficili, che è cio che passa tra un campione e un fuoriclasse.
> ...



Io credo che se una squadra come il Real *che gioca da cani* (e ha esonerato il tecnico) è comunque in semifinale di Champions e a soli 6 punti dal supersonico Barca delle tridente da 120 gol forse il merito è anche di uno che ha segnato quei 46 gol senza dare un grande contributo.....


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che se una squadra come il Real *che gioca da cani* (e ha esonerato il tecnico) è comunque in semifinale di Champions e a soli 6 punti dal supersonico Barca delle tridente da 120 gol forse il merito è anche di uno che ha segnato quei 46 gol senza dare un grande contributo.....



E chi glielo nega il merito? Sul fatto che sia il giocatore migliore e piu importante del Real non ci sono dubbi.
Tra cesso e iperfenomeno ci sono tante categorie di mezzo.
Vorrei che capiste che non sto cercando di sminuire CR7 ma solo di fare il punto della situazione.
Insomma non gioca nella MSN ma Benzema e Bale tanto scarsi non sono.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> me lo dite voi quando ha fatto pena se siete onesti io non ne capisco niente



Vedi, è talmente continuo che si fa fatica a trovare partite dove ha fatto pena. E cmq mi conoscete, si, elogio Ronaldo quando fa bene, ma lo martello quando fa male (mi viene in mente una partita contro la Juve in semifinale).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ora vabbè che era un quarto ed è stato determinante ma sempre del Wolfsburg ottavo in classifica parliamo, squadra che ricordiamo riuscì a subire 5 reti da Lewandoski in 10 minuti pochi mesi fa. Le triplette con questo tipo di squadre le faceva pure ad inizio stagione quando qui qualcuno ha "osato" criticarlo.



Può essere anche il Carpi, ma era cmq una partita piena di pressione. Per questo valgono più 3 gol in quella situazione, dove ripeto, giocare un ritorno sotto di 2 gol, che un gol all'andata vinta 1-0 contro una Big tipo Barca e Bayern.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2016)

Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente mostruoso. Al talento immenso si aggiunge una professionalità fuori dalla norma.
Quest'uomo decise sin da 12 anni che avrebbe fatto il calciatore e lasciò persino gli studi.
L'impegno che ci mette negli allenamenti e la voglia che ha di vincere trascinano compagni e stadio.
Il duello che da anni mette in scena con messi è a dir poco entusiasmante.
Non saprei scegliere tra i due ma prenderei l'eventuale scarto . Comunque vada, sarei in una botte di ferro.
Credo però sia doveroso sottolineare che Ronaldo ha vinto a livello professionale e personale in due piazze : manchester e madrid.
Messi ha imposto la sua legge solo nel barcellona e con un tipo di gioco ( l'unico per lui??) che ne esalta le caratteristiche.
In nazionale il messi che ammiriamo nel suo club di appartenenza raramente lo abbiamo visto.
Per quanto riguarda il paragone tra ronaldo e neymar io scelgo tutta la vita il primo. Cristiano sa giocare e svaria su tutto il fronte
d'attacco, un calciatore completo.
Neymar personalmente non mi fa impazzire come tutti quei calciatori che devono per forza giocare sulla linea di bordo campo e oltretutto nemmeno su entrambe indifferentemente.
Tanto per intenderci credo che neymar messo come attaccante destro in un tridente offensivo sarebbe praticamente inutile.
Ho sempre prediletto i calciatori che sanno svariare su tutto il fronte offensivo. Del resto sono i più idonei a giocare in tutte le squadre e con ogni tipo di modulo.
Sheva, del piero, ronaldo, appartengono a questa speciale categoria.
La linea di bordo campo aiuta non poco perchè ti toglie un lato di campo dal quale proteggere la palla e naturalmente la visione
di gioco periferica è faciliata.
Sono istruttore di calcio di base e quando un ragazzino è in difficoltà per fargli recuperare certezze lo faccio giocare come esterno.
La lettura della manovra e la gestione della palla sono molto più semplici anche se è indispensabile una buona propensione alla corsa. Ovviamente non mi permetto di discutere il neymar calciatore , sarei blasfemo e pazzo!!! 
La mia è solo una personale considerazione.
Potessi sognare un calciatore, come facevo una volta, ora no più, ahimè, da tifoso rossonero, avrei sognato cristiano ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente mostruoso. Al talento immenso si aggiunge una professionalità fuori dalla norma.
> Quest'uomo decise sin da 12 anni che avrebbe fatto il calciatore e lasciò persino gli studi.
> L'impegno che ci mette negli allenamenti e la voglia che ha di vincere trascinano compagni e stadio.
> Il duello che da anni mette in scena con messi è a dir poco entusiasmante.
> ...



Bella analisi.


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo è semplicemente mostruoso. Al talento immenso si aggiunge una professionalità fuori dalla norma.
> Quest'uomo decise sin da 12 anni che avrebbe fatto il calciatore e lasciò persino gli studi.
> L'impegno che ci mette negli allenamenti e la voglia che ha di vincere trascinano compagni e stadio.
> Il duello che da anni mette in scena con messi è a dir poco entusiasmante.
> ...



Sono d'accordissimo con te su tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2016)

thanks


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2016)

grazie!!


----------

